# Overfilled hive?



## Dividedsky71 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a langstroth 10 frame standard hive. My bees seem to have been congregating on their entrance more so in the last few days. Recently, when the bottom two boxes were filled, I put on an excluder and another box. These two events correlate. I keep thinking the bottom two are so full that bees can't get to level 3 but there are more and more in there daily. Scared of swarming. Can no longer do inspection (removal of frames) on bottom two boxes.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Ditch the ecluder on your hive. The bees see it as a wall/celing at this point. They most likely won't go into the super till you remove it. Then they will start to pull wax on your frames up there. Once they get some frames pulled out, they will see the room just fine. Always remember to give them an upper ventilation as well.


----------

